# Hot Girls in Bikini's at the Pool!



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, so they are wearing vests, but it was warm today so the girls were a little hot until they jumped into the water... 

Some pictures of Pebbles and two of her daughters; Sandy and Riley at the pool this afternoon.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Those are the best types of beach babes  looks like they had a great day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I need a pool for my two


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Wet dogs happy dogs. Great pictures!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Fabulous photos. The pups looked thrilled with their pool adventure.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

OMG! Too cute!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What fun for Mom and her girls! They're all beautiful.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Bathing beauties  . Great pictures thanks for posting!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos of your gorgeous pups!.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Adorable!!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Do they swim at your pool or at an area pool that allows dogs? They are adorable!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Definitely pool babes!!!! Looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

danoon58 said:


> Do they swim at your pool or at an area pool that allows dogs? They are adorable!


Not my pool. I wish...

Kind of a long story, but the pool is actually at a veterinarian clinic that is used for therapy and rehabbing pets. Through a friend, and at a small cost, we have some limited access to it.



Thanks.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Lucky Dogs... Love the photos Joe, they all look like their having a lot of fun... :smile2: :thinking:


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I love everything about these photos!!!


----------



## Good as Gold (Nov 30, 2016)

LOL!!! I saw the title of this post and was about to report it as spam we just didn't need in this group... until I opened it! Made my day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures, they're great.


----------

